# was ist das für eine fischrasse?



## Rani (21. Apr. 2011)

hallo,

habe schon seit längerem eine mir unbekannte fischrasse im wasser und die vermehren sich wie der teufel 

könnt ihr mir sagen um was es sich für eine rasse handelt:

 

kurz zum fisch. farbe: dunkellila und am bauch evtl. ein helles braun... könnte aber auch ein dunkelblau oder schwarz sein... größe momentan wohl so an die 10-15 cm...

würde wenn jemand aus der nähe kommt oder so weit fahren will die fische verschenken weil ich lieber ein paar goldfische im teich haben will 

ich stells aber nach der erfolgreichen identifizierung auch noch ins "biete" forum 

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: was ist das für eine fischrasse?*

Hallo Rani,

tut mir leid, aber mit dem Foto wird das maximal eine Ratespiel.


----------



## Rani (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: was ist das für eine fischrasse?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Rani,
> 
> tut mir leid, aber mit dem Foto wird das maximal eine Ratespiel.



ja ich weiß 

aber die lassen sich leider nicht besser fotografieren


----------



## mitch (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: was ist das für eine fischrasse?*

hi,

kannst mal einen fangen   und knipsen


----------



## Rani (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: was ist das für eine fischrasse?*

hab keinen kescher hier aber ich kanns ja mal mit nem sieb probieren 

hab nochmal n foto gefunden auf dem man es vielleicht erahnen kann.... wie gsagt besser gings leider nicht und etz is es schon zu spät -.-

 

na gut also ich geh dann mal das sieb suchen  wünscht mir glück


----------



## CoolNiro (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: was ist das für eine fischrasse?*

Schwer zu sehn, aber ich würde auf nicht umgefärbte
Goldfische tippen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: was ist das für eine fischrasse?*

Könnte aber am Foto auch DURCHAUS ein dunkler Arapaima sein!


----------



## Wild (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: was ist das für eine fischrasse?*

Hallo,
für mich sieht es aus wie BATMAN 
Gruß Norbert


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: was ist das für eine fischrasse?*

... oder eine Robbe?


----------



## canis (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: was ist das für eine fischrasse?*

Also auf dem zweiten Bild sehe ich einen __ Schleierschwanz...


----------



## Rani (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: was ist das für eine fischrasse?*

Arapaima und Robbe kann ich wohl ausschließen 

schwarzer __ Goldfisch / __ Schleierschwanz is durchaus möglich... später wird der teich abgepumpt dann kann ich nochmals fotos machen. 

mich wunderts halt nur dass sich die roten Goldfische (2 stck) und der __ Shubunkin dann nicht vermehren sondern nur die schwarzen... weiß da jemand rat?

*wie gesagt wenn jemand interesse hat würd ich die schwarzen verschenken. (raum regensburg)*


----------



## Regs (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: was ist das für eine fischrasse?*

Guten Morgen,
alle jungen Goldfische - zu denen zählen auch __ Shubunkin, Sarasa und Goldfische, sind während der Jugendzeit schwarz. Eine sehr sinnvolle Tarnfärbung die vor Feinden und Fotografen schützt..


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: was ist das für eine fischrasse?*

Regine hat schon recht, aber es gibt noch einen 2. Grund
und zwar sind genau aus diesem die __ Giebel ("Wildgoldfische") eben dunkelgrau:

Auf die orangen herrscht ein höherer Selektionsdruck,
d.h. die werden einfach leichter gesehen und damit öfter gefressen!
(Für Schleierschwänze gilt das natürlich NOCH mehr - die sind im Flüchten benachteiligt!)


----------



## Rani (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: was ist das für eine fischrasse?*

hab mir die kleinen beim rausmachen nochmal genauer angeschaut 

waren goldfische/rotschwänze.

danke für die infos


----------

